# Icebreaker



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

*File Name*: Icebreaker
*File Submitter*: Aras
*File Submitted*: 28 Apr 2012
*File Updated*: _19 May 2012_
*File Category*: Slingshots

This is the third version of my new design. It's made for a few tastes of slingshots and grips. Enjoy!
Note: the file might change once in a while.

Click here to download this file


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Do you have a recommended set of dimensions for this design? If so, do you mind adding them to the PDF?


----------

